# nc



## balanga (Nov 13, 2017)

Can net/nc/ be used as a FreeBSD equivalent of Linux's `[URL='https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netconsole']netconsole[/URL]` for monitoring a remote system booting via U-Boot?


----------



## aragats (Nov 13, 2017)

Cannot answer your question, but I like and use comms/ser2net every day. It's very simple, just add e.g. to /usr/local/etc/ser2net.conf:
	
	



```
2000:telnet:0:/dev/ttyU0:115200
```
and you can connect via `telnet` on port 2000 and even login. Of course, make sure to use your particular serial port device node instead of /dev/ttyU0.


----------



## balanga (Nov 13, 2017)

I can't see how this would work... I want to monitor my GoFlexHome unit booting up but can't connect to it via a serial cable. `nc` provides a way of doing that over the LAN. U-Boot is set up to output boot msgs over IP to a specified IP address.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2017)

So you want to receive messages sent from the Linux kernel via netconsole on FreeBSD?

[1] describes how to do this.  FreeBSD already comes with a newer and better netcat version than net/nc as nc(1)  in the base system. IIUC basically `nc -u -l 6666` should work.

[1] https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt


----------



## balanga (Nov 13, 2017)

Actually.... just tried

```
nc -l -u 6666
```

and it worked !!!!

And net/nc is actually built into FreeBSD's base system and didn't need to be installed.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2017)

It seems somebody is actually working on a netconsole implementation for FreeBSD 

https://reviews.freebsd.org/D13064


----------

